# Feeding 9 month old puppy...



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

So, I've had my dog for two weeks now. He was 83 lbs when I got him, and he's looking considerably thinner since.

I feed him about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of food, twice a day... Should he be getting more? I need to look at the back of his food. I THINK he's eating Ukanuba puppy forumal for LG breed (previous owner gave me the food). He also gets bully sticks and training treats on a daily basis. I can only feed him twice a day; so I'm wondering if I should up his dosage?

On the flip side, he was never active. He was in a crate nearly all day, every day.. Now, he's getting daily walks/runs, playing frisbee, tug-o-war, and running around the back yard with three other dogs all day. 

I'm wondering if he was on the 'heavier' side when I got him due to inactivity.. or if I'm starving the poor fella? 

Please advise! Thanks! <3


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you post pictures of him? GSDs should have a bit of a "lean" look to them... they are active dogs! It is so common to see overweight dogs that it starts to look normal to us.

If you can get pictures of him standing, one from the side and one from the top showing his back, that would be great!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, these are all I have at the moment. These are from when I first got him. I will try and take more pictures soon..

The third picture is the most recent.. but it doesn't show much. He was a BIG boy when I got him.. and he's looking lean now.. I just don't want to underfeed him.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

This is from last night.. he doesn't look too bad!!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

He's beautiful and honestly, I don't think he looks too thin at all.....he looks in great shape!! Great job to you!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

These are from this weekend.. he really doesn't look too thin at all, does he? Maybe he was overweight before, lol!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope, he does not look too thin.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! I just want to best for my puppy!

Even though he's the biggest PITA Dog EVER!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I say it plain and simple with good intentions. The dog looks heavy . That is a lot of weight for a 9 month old . He looks like he is missing some tone (look at flank) , he looks like he might have some pano . I am only looking at a picture but he is not standing square. He is shifting his weight off the front left (swollen pastern , leg off ground) and off the rear right . His weight is supported by the front right and rear left .

I was the go to person for conditioning dogs for AD and for shows. Went through a few bikes in my time. I also conditioned with a professional sled dog racer and I handled show dogs , "american" German show style . 

I know you did not ask but the pretty sable in the background is heavy. 

Excess weight creates problems for long life . When you reduce weight you should do it through exercise and HIGH qualtiy food, not something with fillers like peanut shell powder to make you feel full and satisfied yet the body is shrinking because it is starving. Also when cutting weight do it gradually. Fat retains toxins and releases hormones , estrogen. Slow and easy.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

You can say it anyway you want! I have only had him for three weeks now.. He's more active than he has ever been. Come to find out, I have been UNDERfeeding him too, by one cup. Perhaps that's good...

What is pano? Oh no... 

and the girl in the back is WAY overweight. She is ON a diet... that much I do know. She's VERY large..  We've cut down on her food and upped her exercise.

We just switched the dogs to Taste of the Wild as well... 

Thanks for your input.



carmspack said:


> Can I say it plain and simple with good intentions. The dog looks heavy . That is a lot of weight for a 9 month old . He looks like he is missing some tone (look at flank) , he looks like he might have some pano . I am only looking at a picture but he is not standing square. He is shifting his weight off the front left (swollen pastern , leg off ground) and off the rear right . His weight is supported by the front right and rear left .
> 
> I was the go to person for conditioning dogs for AD and for shows. Went through a few bikes in my time. I also conditioned with a professional sled dog racer and I handled show dogs , "american" German show style .
> 
> ...


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm freaking out about Pano now.. what do I do? He doesn't seem to be in pain....


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I found this about pano. I have no experience or knowledge but maybe this link will be helpful?

Panosteitis

and another link http://www.critterchat.net/pano.htm

And can someone really tell if a dog has pano by looking at these pictures? Not trying to be rude but it just seems to be a bold statement.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

jrod said:


> And can someone really tell if a dog has pano by looking at these pictures? Not trying to be rude but it just seems to be a bold statement.


Nope. 

It could have been just the position he was in the moment the shutter clicked. That would be like someone catching a picture of me with my mouth open and saying "looks like she has lock jaw".

BUT...if it worries you, get it checked out. I just got a rescue 10 days ago so I know how it feels to be feeling out a whole new dog. No problem with checking it out if it bothers you.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys  Well, I read up on it a bit. The reason it struck me is because after I had him one week I took him to the vet to get shots and such.. and I told the vet it looked like he may have a limp or hip pain and he said something that I couldn't quite make out.. which was that he may have pano. He said it's very common and to just keep an eye on it.

Now that I researched it some I see there isn't much to do about him. He does walk with a limp at times.. but he never seems like he's in pain. He think he's a bear and he's a wild one! Tongue always hanging out and just so happy now. I think he's just grateful to be out of his crate and surrounded by love and other dogs!  

I'll keep an eye on him.. but he seems okay. I don't really want to give my dog drugs if he's not in much pain. Is that unfair of me?

Besides; my dog isn't for show. He's my companion.. and if he isn't perfect in the eyes of others.. that doesn't matter--because he's perfect to me.. and so is the chunky girl in the back (though she is definitely on a diet, lol).


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

DeeMcB said:


> I just got a rescue 10 days ago so I know how it feels to be feeling out a whole new dog. No problem with checking it out if it bothers you.


Thank you for rescuing! I volunteer for Virginia German Shepherd Rescue and I'm so delighted when others adopt over getting new puppies! Mine was a rescue/adoptee and even if he does develop health problems; I wouldn't trade him for anything. I love him so much... even after only three weeks!


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Echolicious said:


> Thank you for rescuing! I volunteer for Virginia German Shepherd Rescue and I'm so delighted when others adopt over getting new puppies! Mine was a rescue/adoptee and even if he does develop health problems; I wouldn't trade him for anything. I love him so much... even after only three weeks!


Well, thank you! Ezra came from the Humane Society back in July and Maxx from a rescue on Feb 26. We weren't really looking for another dog yet but I hear that's the way it usually happens. Getting used to 2 dogs in the house is kicking my tail!


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

DeeMcB said:


> Well, thank you! Ezra came from the Humane Society back in July and Maxx from a rescue on Feb 26. We weren't really looking for another dog yet but I hear that's the way it usually happens. Getting used to 2 dogs in the house is kicking my tail!


Wellllll, I wasn't planning on getting Echo either.. and now we have FOUR dogs.. so heh heh heh.. it IS the way it happens, lol.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Lucky you- we have two gsds and my wife says two is enough- pisses me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

